# "too many receivers" error message



## IjustWannaPlay (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got Whole Home installed for five DVR's and one receiver. The installer used one 8-port splitter off the SWM-16.

I noticed tonight that one of the DVRs is not getting a second satellite signal. Tried re-running sat setup to no avail.

Called DTV and the support rep kept insisting that tuner 2 was bad. I tried to explain that I thought there should be two 4-port splitters instead of one 8-port. He did not agree. We ran the system test and got the error message stating the second tuner could not be used because of too many receivers.

Am I correct is believing there should be two 4-port splitters?


----------



## infounlim (Mar 5, 2009)

yes, you can only have 8 tuners (4 DVR's) per SWM out of the SWM-16


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

IjustWannaPlay said:


> Just got Whole Home installed for five DVR's and one receiver. The installer used one 8-port splitter off the SWM-16.
> 
> I noticed tonight that one of the DVRs is not getting a second satellite signal. Tried re-running sat setup to no avail.
> 
> ...


You're correct in believing to have more than eight tuners running off the SWiM-16, that the second output needs to be used.
It sounds like you're all connected to only one output, and found the eight tuner limit.
The SWiM-16 has two outputs and there is an eight tuner limit on each.


----------



## IjustWannaPlay (Aug 12, 2007)

What is strange is that it appears there are currently ten active tuners. Four DVRs have dual tuner, one receiver, and one DVR with one tuner. How is that possible off one side of a SWM16?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

IjustWannaPlay said:


> What is strange is that it appears there are currently ten active tuners. Four DVRs have dual tuner, one receiver, and one DVR with one tuner. How is that possible off one side of a SWM16?


It isn't really, but some may be sharing the same SWM channel and if so when they need to change channels some of the receivers will end up with 771 errors.
Can you post a photo of your SWiM & splitters?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Appearances can be deceiving... Your receivers are fighting over the available SWM channels (tuners) and probably sharing some (making it "appear" to work.) Demand that a tech be sent and show them VOS' diagram.


----------



## IjustWannaPlay (Aug 12, 2007)

VOS diagram?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

IjustWannaPlay said:


> VOS diagram?


VOS = Veryoldschool

I suppose it's not "his" diagram, but it's the correct way to hook up a SWM16 (see post #3 by VOS.)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> VOS = Veryoldschool
> 
> I suppose it's not "his" diagram, but it's the correct way to hook up a SWM16 (see post #3 by VOS.)


shhh, don't tell anybody, but I stole it from DirecTV. :lol:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> shhh, don't tell anybody, but I stole it from DirecTV. :lol:




Yeah, I attributed it to you because everytime I see it posted there's some guy named VOS next to the pic. Maybe you should change the color scheme or throw a four-way splitter in there to change things up next time :lol:


----------



## IjustWannaPlay (Aug 12, 2007)

thx....but I'm not sure even a picture would help 

Is there a link to this diagram on DTV? 

Maybe no matter....hopefully the next tech will understand what is needed.

It is kind of funny to be talking to a tech support rep knowing more than them because of this site. I almost want to give them the link!

btw....I really appreciate the VOS participation 

btw2....it's hot in the attic  I'll try to get a picture of the current setup in the morning.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

IjustWannaPlay said:


> thx....but I'm not sure even a picture would help
> 
> Is there a link to this diagram on DTV?
> 
> ...


Looking back at this: "Four DVRs have dual tuner, one receiver, and one DVR with one tuner."

You could have both SWiM outputs being used.

One DVR is on say the second output, and so you have 4 DVRs & the receiver all on the other SWiM output. The "other" has only eight tuners: 3 DVRs with both, one receiver, and leaving the last DVR with only one SWM channel left.

When you get up there and look at the SWiM, if there are two outputs with splitters, then "all you need to do is" [famous last words :lol:] to move one of the coax from the splitter that has the most over to the splitter that has the least.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And if you move a coax, be sure to put the cap - a terminator resistor - back on the empty connector.


----------



## IjustWannaPlay (Aug 12, 2007)

Confirmed the cabling setup....

SWM output #1 has one DVR cable (two tuners)

SWM output #2 has 8-port splitter with the following:
1. DECA internet connection
2. DVR (two tuners)
3. DVR (two tuners)
4. DVR (two tuners)
5. DVR (one tuner working)
6. Receiver (one tuner)
7. Open (no termination)
8. Open (no termination)

So, waiting for DTV to come and bring another splitter.

The cabling is a mess with the PI hanging by the cords. I hope I get a better service rep this time who takes more pride in his work.


----------

